# TSST Corp cd/dvdw TS-H653L missing driver



## Jane Cox

I need help please! Yesterday my cd/dvd drive was working fine...today I purchased an epson printer and when I went to install it I found out I had to go download updated drivers for vista...which I have had to do before, but any how...the printer still did not operate properly, so I uninstalled it and packed it back up. Later when I went to play a cd my drive would not work. I tried system restore and this did not work...so I went into device manager and there was a yellow exclaimation mark beside it. When I double clicked it I had a message that said "windows can not load the device driver for this hardware. The driver maybe corrupted or missing (code 39) I tried "check for solutions" but got nothing.

I can't believe just uninstalling a printer could have caused this...but I need help please.

I have an HP Pavilion Slimline 
Vista 32-bit

Thanks, Jane


----------



## mattlock

HI Jane and Welcome to TSF :wave:

Follow the steps listed at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/en-us

Post back with your results.


----------



## Jane Cox

Thank you so much Matt...I can now play my cd/dvd ...but when I opened Roxio to copy a cd...it says that my drive can not be found. And as of yesterday it was working fine...boy I have really messed things up!! I noticed when I went into device manager to make sure the exclaimation mark was no longer on my cd device...that there was an exclaimation mark down at network adaptors...isatap.{8E27221E-4373-448F-A4A0-AB8E87E036D4} with a message of "This device is not working properly because windows can not load the drivers required for this device." (code 31) 

Do you have any sugguestions for these problelms. If so I will try them as soon as I get home from work. 

Thank you so much for getting my cd/dvd drive playing again.

Jane


----------



## mattlock

Glad I could help.

As for Roxio, did you uninstall it before reomving the registry key, as the guide suggested? If not try uninstalling and reinstalling now.

If the error 31 is for the Microsoft ISATAP adapter then don't worry about that one.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520


----------



## nursejay04

My computer says the Regedit has been blocked by the administrator. I am the administrator, and I don't know how this happened. How do I unblock this? Mr Fixit didn't work on my DVD player.


----------



## mattlock

Unfortunately, I can't help with your issue. There is know way for me to verify that you are the admin, and it is against TSF rules to assist in circumventing admin settings, passwords, etc.


----------

